# Underground Labs Methyl 1 Test Gains



## APG (Feb 19, 2005)

Hi everyone I am about to start a 4 week next week with Underground Labs Methyl 1 Test cycle.  I have my PCT in place I will be taking milk thistle and Ergopharm 6 OXO post cycle.

My current stats
Weight 14st
Height 6ft
bf 22%

Biceps 16inc
Chest 45inc (unexpanded)

Best current lifts

Dead lift 220kg
Squat 140kg (to parallel)
Bench 150kg (Flat 1 second pause 1inc above chest)

My question is how much can I expect to gain in LBM and increase my max reps by?  

Diet

It is only recently that I realised how little carbs I was taking in usually taking in about 150g and about 250g-300g of protein a day (not sure how much fat).

I have just ordered some chemical nutrition weight gainer and plan to take four shakes a day each giving 35g P and 52g C.  I am aiming to get 350g P each day and 400g C each day, how much fat should I be taking, I am currently taking 2 Flax seed capsules a day.

Thanks


----------



## silencer (Feb 19, 2005)

I was told that taking 6oxo as pct is stupid if doing m1t. How old are you? I hope this is not another 16 year old posting...


----------



## APG (Feb 19, 2005)

nope 24yr old dont want to take prescription drugs


----------



## crazy_enough (Feb 19, 2005)

No prescription drugs??!! yure taking an illegal STEROID!(wishing there was a smilie banging his head on table or somthing!!!)


----------



## Cold Iron (Feb 19, 2005)

crazy_enough said:
			
		

> No prescription drugs??!! yure taking an illegal STEROID!(wishing there was a smilie banging his head on table or somthing!!!)


----------



## Cold Iron (Feb 19, 2005)

APG said:
			
		

> Hi everyone I am about to start a 4 week next week with Underground Labs Methyl 1 Test cycle.  I have my PCT in place I will be taking milk thistle and Ergopharm 6 OXO post cycle.
> 
> My current stats
> Weight 14st
> ...




You need wayyy more fat, the good kind   Two flax caps?  They better not be the 1g ones....

6-oxo isnt suficient for m1t

What your dosage?


----------



## Curlingcadys (Feb 19, 2005)

APG said:
			
		

> nope 24yr old dont want to take prescription drugs


 PHew!! thank god you don't cause you don't want to put anything illegal in your body!  Enjoy the tits buddy! Or giving "broke" a new name by trying to afford 6oxo taking it at the dosage you would need to, to ATTEMPT a decent pct period.


----------



## Du (Feb 19, 2005)

Dump the 6-oxo and use nolva. 

Unless you want some big ol titties.


----------



## APG (Feb 19, 2005)

Sorry for any confusion caused but I am not taking a illegal steroid as I am from the Uk.  I bought it off www.discount-suppliments.com.  I only want to take PCT products that I can buy as a sports suppliements (ie legally).  I am not keen on taking fertility or anti cancer drugs.  Just want an idea of how much I can expect to gain in LBM and increases in my 1RM.

Thanks


----------



## APG (Feb 19, 2005)

Ok take it from your replies that 6-oxo is not sufficient, are there any suppliments that I can combine instead of taking nolva?  I intend to post my current pictures tonight.  In terms of dosage what would you recommend?


----------



## crazy_enough (Feb 19, 2005)

Steroids are legal in the UK?? Fuck it, Im moving! U should still have nolva on hand, unless u enjoy breasts so much u want a pair of ur own!


----------



## Du (Feb 19, 2005)

I love tits, but I love nolva even more.


----------



## simbh (Feb 19, 2005)

APG said:
			
		

> Ok take it from your replies that 6-oxo is not sufficient, are there any suppliments that I can combine instead of taking nolva? I intend to post my current pictures tonight. In terms of dosage what would you recommend?


Whether it is illegal or not is just a legal question . The fact of the matter is that m1t is an anabolic steroid . Doing 6-oxo for pct of m1t is EXTREMELY STUPID. In fact , you shouldn't do m1t is you're not going to take nolva as pct . NOLVA is the thing you should take as pct for m1t . If not , just foget about it. Do you know how stupid it is not wanting to have nolva when on m1t ? What if gyno appears ? Yes you are fucked if gyno appears . Plus 6-oxo is just not strong enough IMO for a pct for m1t . If you wanna go legal all the way , just do a 1-ad cycle which would be ok to have 6-oxo for pct.


----------



## APG (Feb 19, 2005)

so if i don't want to take nolva or any prescription drug, is there no other way to combat 'bitch tits'  if not I will chuck them away cost £10.99.  Check out the web site under pro hormones.


----------



## MTN WARRIOR (Feb 19, 2005)

People, you wont get gyno from M1t, it does not aromatize to estrogen.  2nd, 6OXO IS sufficient for M1t.  I have used it multiple time going up to 20mg M1t/ED.


----------



## crazy_enough (Feb 19, 2005)

APG said:
			
		

> so if i don't want to take nolva or any prescription drug, is there no other way to combat 'bitch tits' if not I will chuck them away cost £10.99. Check out the web site under pro hormones.


M1t isnt a PH....


----------



## simbh (Feb 19, 2005)

APG said:
			
		

> so if i don't want to take nolva or any prescription drug, is there no other way to combat 'bitch tits' if not I will chuck them away cost £10.99. Check out the web site under pro hormones.


Other supplements on the market will do no good for gyno . And even if gyno doesn't appear , anything over the counter is not strong enough for a good pct . You will loose most of your gains , so why the fuck would you do a cycle if you're not going to keep your gains.

You obviously didn't research this before  buying them . The smart thing would be not to use them until you know what you're dealing with . Until you realise nolva is essential.


----------



## simbh (Feb 19, 2005)

crazy_enough said:
			
		

> M1t isnt a PH....


Right on , M1T is an anabolic steroid.


----------



## Du (Feb 19, 2005)

MTN WARRIOR said:
			
		

> People, you wont get gyno from M1t, it does not aromatize to estrogen. 2nd, 6OXO IS sufficient for M1t. I have used it multiple time going up to 20mg M1t/ED.


No M1T does not aromatize into estrogen. No risk for estrogen induced gyno while on cycle. 

But there is a risk of progesterone induced gyno. A small risk, but a risk nonetheless. 

Further, there is a huge risk of gyno in any cycle - POST CYCLE. Your estro levels are high as hell, you need a strong anti estro. 

Where could you get off saying 6-oxo is safe enough? Just because you slid by without nolva? I thought you were more educated in PH/PS/AAS usage than that.


----------



## Arnold (Feb 19, 2005)

I will be honest, I love M1T, but between the side effects and the water weight gain I am not even sure it is worth taking. When I am on a cycle of M1T it is great as far as weight gain, strength and recovery. However the side effects are awful and as soon as I get off I drop the majority of weight gain, so I assume that most of it is water.

just my $.02


----------



## Du (Feb 19, 2005)

crazy_enough said:
			
		

> M1t isnt a PH....


Nope, its a full strength anabolic steroid. It just wasnt classified as such when "steroids" became illegal because it wasnt out yet. 

But it is now. 


Edit: Sorry, I re-read that.... now I know what you were sayin.


----------



## simbh (Feb 19, 2005)

MTN WARRIOR said:
			
		

> People, you wont get gyno from M1t, it does not aromatize to estrogen. 2nd, 6OXO IS sufficient for M1t. I have used it multiple time going up to 20mg M1t/ED.


You have to realise that jsut because it didn't happen for you that it will be the same for everyone else. Gyno can happen from m1t. If you don't believe me , talk to monstar . He did a 6-oxo pct which was obviously not enough in his case .


----------



## crazy_enough (Feb 19, 2005)

du510 said:
			
		

> Nope, its a full strength anabolic steroid. It just wasnt classified as such when "steroids" became illegal because it wasnt out yet.
> 
> But it is now.


I know, thats why my smillie is scratching the heck outta his head!!lolol
this dude's web site is classifying it under ph's!?


----------



## simbh (Feb 19, 2005)

crazy_enough said:
			
		

> I know, thats why my smillie is scratching the ehck outta his head!!lolol
> this dude's web site is classifying it under ph's!?


Ya , a lot of sites do that ... They'll put prohormones as a categorie and they'll put everything in there ... 1-ad , m1t , 1-t etc.


----------



## simbh (Feb 19, 2005)

And why would someone not take nolva , that is my question . It's so cheap compared to damn 6-oxo and is a hell of a lot better in term of estrogen blocking.


----------



## Du (Feb 19, 2005)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> I will be honest, I love M1T, but between the side effects and the water weight gain I am not even sure it is worth taking. When I am on a cycle of M1T it is great as far as weight gain, strength and recovery. However the side effects are awful and as soon as I get off I drop the majority of weight gain, so I assume that most of it is water.
> 
> just my $.02


I agree, the sides are harsh. What do you use for PCT, aside from AMRx?  

Do you take 4-ad with it? That helps me. 

As for water weight - In my experience, about 1/3 of my gain is water, but I keep the rest. 

I still think its worth it and will continue to use it in the future.


----------



## crazy_enough (Feb 19, 2005)

du510 said:
			
		

> I agree, the sides are harsh. What do you use for PCT, aside from AMRx?
> 
> Do you take 4-ad with it? That helps me.
> 
> ...


Speaking from a female perspective, and of course, after only about 2/3 of a first cycle, I have nothing but good things to say about m1t thus far. Ive seen other fbb(ok, I only know 3 of them, but still!!) keep about 3/4 of their gains post cycle.


----------



## Arnold (Feb 19, 2005)

It is really funny because I was one of the first (at least on this board) to recommend using 4-AD with M1T and I remember *everyone* teling me it was not avised, now everyone says to use 4-AD with M1T. 

I use 6-OXO, pretty high doses...the main reason is legality, of course now that M1T is illegal too I guess it does not matter.


----------



## APG (Feb 19, 2005)

I can get Nolva, would this alone solve the Problem?


----------



## simbh (Feb 19, 2005)

APG said:
			
		

> I can get Nolva, would this alone solve the Problem?


Yes , glad to hear you say that . Nolva would be the optimum choice , plus it would really be cheaper . You can get some here : www.inhousedrugstore.com
They will ship to the uk ... I bought some over there , I live in Canada and our customs are strick on that and still got it in no time without any problems.


----------



## simbh (Feb 19, 2005)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> It is really funny because I was one of the first (at least on this board) to recommend using 4-AD with M1T and I remember *everyone* teling me it was not avised, now everyone says to use 4-AD with M1T.
> 
> I use 6-OXO, pretty high doses...the main reason is legality, of course now that M1T is illegal too I guess it does not matter.


Why did you use 6-oxo rob ? I mean , of course from a legal point of view but isn't it weak for m1t even at high dosage ? Plus , it must of cost you a little bundle of 6-oxo ? Don't you think this might be one of the reason why you lost a lot of your gains ?


----------



## Du (Feb 19, 2005)

simbh said:
			
		

> Yes , glad to hear you say that . Nolva would be the optimum choice , plus it would really be cheaper . You can get some here : www.inhousedrugstore.com
> They will ship to the uk ... I bought some over there , I live in Canada and our customs are strick on that and still got it in no time without any problems.


There are better places to get it.


----------



## simbh (Feb 19, 2005)

du510 said:
			
		

> There are better places to get it.


Ya I know , but if he needed a source ... It's a good one , if you like it tabs too .


----------



## APG (Feb 19, 2005)

Thanks, back to my question how much can I expect to gain?  Is 400g C 350g protien sufficient also I am thinking about competing in the National Powerlifting competitions how long would I test positive for steroids for?


Thanks


----------



## simbh (Feb 19, 2005)

Well , what is your weight in kilo grams ? I saw 14s but I don't know what that means actually . I'm on a 1-ad cycle . I started at around 175lbs and I ate about 4.5k each day with close to 40-40-20 everyday ... But m1t is not exactly the same ... Id say a good bet would be 10lbs of LBM (so more if you add the water weight and the small amount of fat you may gain) but thats highly hypothetic . I think the results change from person to person and of course diet is the biggest influence as well as a good pct to keep your gains.


----------



## APG (Feb 19, 2005)

just under 90kg 14lbs.  lbs to kg *2.2 (i think)


----------



## APG (Feb 19, 2005)

sorry 14lbs to a stone


----------



## Cold Iron (Feb 19, 2005)

du510 said:
			
		

> There are better places to get it.



Agreed, that expensive. Whats another place besides CNW?


----------



## Du (Feb 19, 2005)

Cold Iron said:
			
		

> Agreed, that expensive. Whats another place besides CNW?


Damn youre not good at this game. Look down, son.


----------



## Cold Iron (Feb 19, 2005)

du510 said:
			
		

> Damn youre not good at this game. Look down, son.



That guy's a f'ing rip-off though


----------



## simbh (Feb 19, 2005)

Cold Iron said:
			
		

> That guy's a f'ing rip-off though


You still looking for Canadian sources for ph/ps ?


----------



## bio-chem (Feb 19, 2005)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> It is really funny because I was one of the first (at least on this board) to recommend using 4-AD with M1T and I remember *everyone* teling me it was not avised, now everyone says to use 4-AD with M1T.
> 
> I use 6-OXO, pretty high doses...the main reason is legality, of course now that M1T is illegal too I guess it does not matter.


so you feel 6-oxo is suffiecient for a m1t cycle if taken in high enough doses?


----------



## Cold Iron (Feb 19, 2005)

simbh said:
			
		

> You still looking for Canadian sources for ph/ps ?



Nah, just nolva.


----------



## Du (Feb 19, 2005)

Cold Iron said:
			
		

> That guy's a f'ing rip-off though


----------



## APG (Feb 19, 2005)

Methyl 1-testosterone, or 17aa-1-testosterone, is the methylated version of the steroid 1-testosterone. This structural modification makes steroids much more orally bioavailable by inhibiting breakdown in the liver. Although it has only been widely available for a short period of time, feedback on this compound indicates that it may be the most effective legal prohormone/steroid product on the market regardless of delivery method, and it is hands down the most effective oral product. On the other hand, most users report a wealth of side effects, and this compound is not to be taken lightly. It does not have a long history of use or a well-established safety profile, and proper precautions should be taken. 


The profile of methyl 1-test is similar to that of 1-test ??? it does not convert to estrogen, and it is highly anabolic and moderately androgenic (less than 1-test). When compared to orally administered methyltestosterone, methyl 1-test is 910-1600% as anabolic and 100-220% as androgenic. 


The side effects reported by users of methyl 1-test are many and individual reactions vary considerably. The most commonly reported side effect is lethargy, which can range from mild to severe. Other common side effects include increased blood pressure, bloating, joint pains, cramps, mild headaches, insomnia, aggressiveness, and irritability. Many users also find that methyl 1-test decreases appetite, which can be harmful or beneficial depending on one's goals. These side effects can be reduced by lowering dosage or taking smaller doses more frequently. Combining it with another androgen (such as 4-AD) may also help, but feedback on this is limited.

Can someone please explain why my estrogen levels will be high when 1-test ??? it does not convert to estrogen?

Thanks


----------



## bio-chem (Feb 19, 2005)

its not on-cycle that your estrogen levels are going to be the problem. its afterwards. when you just get off your cycle, all external souces of hormones are removed and your body's natural hormone production has been down regulated. when your body senses this it tries to make up the slack with what ever it can, and estrogens are easiest to make in the body.  also testoterone that does get made in the body has the ability to aromatize to estrogen. its your after cycle when you really have to worry about estrogen with m1t. your system is all out of balance and could cause problems for you. this is how it was explained to me


----------



## APG (Feb 19, 2005)

cheers


----------



## MTN WARRIOR (Feb 20, 2005)

du510 said:
			
		

> No M1T does not aromatize into estrogen. No risk for estrogen induced gyno while on cycle.
> 
> But there is a risk of progesterone induced gyno. A small risk, but a risk nonetheless.
> 
> ...




Dude, I did more than slide by.  First, I had fewer sides than normally reported.  I do an aggressive PCT with 6OXO and an HGW product which includes Trib and Saw Palmetto.  Also do ZMA.  I am completely out of PCT with everything back to normal, normal loss of gains (1-2 lbs out of 12-14) and my balls are 100%, after only 3 weeks.  My PCTs have ever only been 3 weeks as described above and worked perfectly every time.  Understand the minimal progest gyno risk, and it is rare; and the high estro levels PC.  If you do it right, it is no problem.  Again, I have done multiple cycles with no problems. And I am 39 years old BTW, so its not like I have an abundance of test flowing through my system.


----------



## Robboe (Feb 20, 2005)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> It is really funny because I was one of the first (at least on this board) to recommend using 4-AD with M1T and I remember *everyone* teling me it was not avised, now everyone says to use 4-AD with M1T.
> 
> I use 6-OXO, pretty high doses...the main reason is legality, of course now that M1T is illegal too I guess it does not matter.



How's this approach been working out for you, Rob?


----------



## DOMS (Feb 20, 2005)

MTN WARRIOR said:
			
		

> Dude, I did more than slide by. First, I had fewer sides than normally reported. I do an aggressive PCT with 6OXO and an HGW product which includes Trib and Saw Palmetto. Also do ZMA. I am completely out of PCT with everything back to normal, normal loss of gains (1-2 lbs out of 12-14) and my balls are 100%, after only 3 weeks. My PCTs have ever only been 3 weeks as described above and worked perfectly every time. Understand the minimal progest gyno risk, and it is rare; and the high estro levels PC. If you do it right, it is no problem. Again, I have done multiple cycles with no problems. And I am 39 years old BTW, so its not like I have an abundance of test flowing through my system.


 You experience with M1T mirrors my own.


----------



## APG (Feb 20, 2005)

am expecting to receive my 60 5mg Underground Labs Methyl 1 Test tabs next week should I take milk thistle this week in preparation of starting the course on the 28th Feb? Also what dosages should I take, should I start off with a low dosage first week then build up? I am also looking to start boxing again should I wait until after my cycle?

Cheers


----------



## APG (Feb 20, 2005)

Dermabolics E Form
Price: £21.99                            Quantity:  




September Promotion - Price reduction  £24.99  £21.99

This is a highly bioavailable estrogen scavanger containing formestane. 

This is an excellant product to use when taking highly aromotizable supplements (ie 4AD) or for men with naturally high levels of estrogen (common symptoms include water retention, high levels of body fat and swelling under the nipple.)

It can also be used as an alternative to 6OXO to restore your body's natural testosterone production post prohomone cycle.

As this product is absorbed transdermally, it offers much higher bioavailability than oral equivilants and so represents better value for money. 

Supplement Facts
Serving Size: 5 Sprays
Servings per Container: 30
Amount Per Serving 100mg Formestane 


Directions for Use:
4 to 6 sprays, once or twice per day.
Do not use this product for longer than 4 weeks continuously.
When applying DermaBolics products, hold the sprayer 2"-3" from a cupped hand. 
Spray the pump into the hand then rub onto the skin. 



Can any one comment on the effectiveness of this product?


----------



## Stu (Feb 20, 2005)

APG said:
			
		

> Dermabolics E Form
> Price: £21.99                            Quantity:
> 
> 
> ...


 Its very similar to 6-oxo but its a transdermal AI rather than an oral


----------

